# MAC - Opulash Mascara - May 10



## Susanne (Mar 24, 2010)

Place all your *Opulash Mascara* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.​







Check out the  *Opulash discussion* for the latest spicy dish.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Apr 24, 2010)

You can't really tell from the promo pic but the tube is platinum silver with a black lid!


----------



## miss_supra (Apr 24, 2010)

3 coats for both


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 26, 2010)

One Coat


----------



## Karrie (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## soco210 (May 26, 2010)

Opulash ONLY... no primer or curler were used!  review in my blog below!! <3 this one!


----------



## ci.italy (Jun 3, 2010)

ta dah!


----------



## soco210 (Aug 22, 2011)

Opulash Optimum Black


----------

